# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar Ditëlindjen Anita340!

## Çaushi

*E nderuara Anitë!

E ndjej veten me fat, qe sot po hap temen e Ditlindjes Tende...
Ne dite te veqanta...urohen njerz te veqante....Paq fatin e mire gjate gjithe jetes qe ke perpara....
jetofsh e lumtur ne mesin e atyre qe TY...te japin jete shendet e lumturi...
GEZUAR DITELINDJA EDHE PER SHUME E SHUME ....VITE,  ANITA!
NJEKOHESISHT GEZUAR EDHE PERVJETORI I KATERT I SHTETIT TONE!*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIFcW...eature=related






*Drenicë,17 shkurt 2012
Çaushi*

----------


## Deni_Boy

Gezuar ditelindjen anita... Tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat..  :buzeqeshje: 

Me respekt,

Deni_Boy

----------


## ximi_abedini

Pershendetje Anita340 ,urime ditlindja dhe te gjitha te mirat ne jet ,jetofsh gjithmon e lumtur me njerzit qe i don

----------


## symphony

Shumë urime për ditëlindje Anita. Të priftë e mbara në çdo hap!  :buzeqeshje: 

Si dhuratë për ditëlindje: Një palë këpucë (pumps), nr. 38, shpresoj të të bëjnë, përndryshe i kthej prapë ose i mbaj vetë. :-D
puç faqkat!

----------


## Etna Etna

*



Uuu me ne fund i mbushi 25 vjec edhe Anita 
Gezuar ditelindjen e dashur ! Lumturia dhe dashuria te rrethofte gjithmone 

Si dhurate per ditelindje po te dergoj Florin ,e do te paketuar apo ska gje ? 
*

----------


## Tipiku

Edhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

:Lulja3:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Lulja3:

----------


## 2043

Edhe 100 vite te lumtura Anita.

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 vite te tjera te lumtura ne jeten tende Anita!

----------


## maryp

gezuar ditelindjen e te uroj sa me shume dite te lumtura ne jeten tende

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime edhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Shumee urimeee Anita,edhe 100 tjera te lumtura prane me te dashurve tu  :buzeqeshje: 




Sandalet i paske,ja edhe nje fustane nga une  :Lulja3: 

Nese nuk te bjere tamam,e kam bere me te kthyer hahahaha.

----------


## thirsty

Gezuar Ditelindjen.

----------


## loneeagle

Happy Birthday Anita, 100 vjece! Enjoy your special day sweetie!

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Anita edhe 100 t' tjera me shume femije

----------


## Foleja_

Nje dite e veçante  , dy festa te medha . Urime ditelindja e dashur , cdo dite per ty qofte e bardhe ashtu si e ke shpirtin . I festofsh edhe 100 te tjera e lumtur prane njerezve qe e meritojne dashurine dhe respektin tend .Te perqafoj shume dhe te uroj dy festat e sotme .

----------


## Enkeleu

_Nuk më duket aspak rastësi që përkon dita e lindjes  së  Anitës me  ditën e shpalljes së pavërësisë së Kosovës .Shumë njerëz të medhenjë kan lindur në data  festive prandaj kjo  dëshmon që  edhe ti Anita je e madhe. Unë  do të të bëj një urim pak  më ndryshe se të tjerët. Jo se dua të dallohem nga të tjerët por  thjesht  sepse je një person i veqantë. Uroj që sa më shpejt të  festofsh ditëlindjen tënde në një Shqiperi të bashkuar dhe  e përjetofsh 100 vjetorin e bashkimit të trojeve shqiptare_   :Lulja3:

----------


## toni54

urimet me te mira per ty i gezofsh vitet gjithmone.....me respekt toni

----------


## hot_prinz

Uffff kush e paska ditelindjen kjo patriotja,
Hajde njehre te kapi ngryk e ti ekzekutoj ca kalori nga embelsirat e ditelindjes.  :pa dhembe: 




Dhuraten e ke parfumin qe ta dhurova per V-Day.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

Anite, te deshiroj cdo te mire ne jete, ty dhe te gjithe atyre qe te rrethonje.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen Anita, gëzofsh edhe 100 vite të tjera me shëndet, begati dhe lumturi. :buzeqeshje:

----------

